# Souci avec Infuse



## gcr (13 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai mes vidéos sur un disque dur connecté sur le port USB de ma Livebox.
J'ai installé Infuse sur mon iPad Air 2 (version gratuite pour l'instant).

Mon disque dur est bien visible dans Infuse et je vois toutes mes vidéos (principalement des fichiers avi).

Le souci est que, à chaque fois que je veux lancer une lecture de vidéo sur Infuse, j'ai le même message d'erreur "une erreur s'est produite en chargeant ce contenu".

J'ai ce message à chaque fois et quelle que soit la vidéo.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée du souci ?

Merci pour votre aide.
Bonne journée.


----------



## LeGrandStix (28 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, soit immédiatement, soit au bout de quelques secondes de lecture...

Avez vous trouvé une solution? (config Infuse/Ipad ou même autre moyen?

Merci d'avance,

Bonnes fêtes!


----------

